# How to Properly Work Weekly Ride Challenges



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

The best strategy is to not chase the bonus at all. Just continue with your normal profitable driving pattern that makes you money. However you can make it work for you.

The bonus is only really a bonus if it doesn’t significantly alter your driving pattern. Based on what others have posted, they only average $1 to $1.50 per ride, which is less than Lyfts booking fee. If you are purposefully looking for minimum $2 rides just to chase the bonus, or taking unwanted long base rides, then the bonus only partially replaces income you are losing by sticking to your normal profitable routine, such as staging for long rides and/or PT rides. For dual drivers, if you are in an area where Uber is surging higher than Lyft, the Uber ride should take precedence, since will be worth more than the $1.50 per ride Lyft offers you. 

If you’re in an area where both platforms are paying equally, then the edge should go to whoever is offering the more profitable and more obtainable bonus. Uber quests generally offer more dollars per ride, but may be restricted by geography or ride platform. Lyft challenges offer less $ per ride but don’t have those restrictions. This is important to know if you’re driving outside your local market or on a higher platform. 

Finally, if through normal strategy you just happen to be close and the week is almost over (or you’re not driving the rest of the week) than it can be profitable to go just do a couple quick short trips to, drop down in platform, or do that long pickup you normally wouldn’t do, just to finish it out. You should be wary of getting a long base ride in the opposite direction you want to go when you are near the end, so either go to an area where short rides are nearly guaranteed or use DF.

Bottom line is if you are selling your soul for too many unwanted rides to chase a bonus then you are losing money chasing it.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Or in other words, you will lose money chasing women, but you will never lose women chasing money.


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

I am bumping this thread cause it deserves it, but anyone else not seeing the new ride challenge bonus from last week in their weekly payout amounts for this week? So sick of Lyft trying to long pay so many of these, the payout rules were actually very clear for these challenges, they are late.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

fairsailing said:


> I am bumping this thread cause it deserves it, but anyone else not seeing the new ride challenge bonus from last week in their weekly payout amounts for this week? So sick of Lyft trying to long pay so many of these, the payout rules were actually very clear for these challenges, they are late.


I never achieved any PDB or ride challenge, but as far as I know they've always been included at the end of the pay period and not in instant pay


----------



## William Fenton (Jan 1, 2018)

I have personal goals I set for the week, basically based on how much I want to make. How much/late I work on Fri/Sat depends on where I am. There are times where I am close to a bonus so I will chase it for a few rides. I am chasing a $amt more than a ride total.


----------



## UberFlexin (Aug 26, 2016)

Completed the Ride Challenge last week, but didn't get one this week.

Did you get one this week? How much?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

UberFlexin said:


> Did you get one this week? How much?


----------



## whensthefunstart (Jul 27, 2018)

I have never really tried for the PDB and this week I hit the first bonus but that is usually how many LYFT rides I get in a week anyway. However it did state I won't get the bonus until next pay deposit. What's the point then


----------



## Y0d4 (Feb 6, 2018)

whensthefunstart said:


> I have never really tried for the PDB and this week I hit the first bonus but that is usually how many LYFT rides I get in a week anyway. However it did state I won't get the bonus until next pay deposit. What's the point then


Ya what's the point just send the extra money to me when you receive it


----------



## InCredit (Oct 5, 2016)

My weekly ride challenge was 37 ($50) and 47 ($81), first one ever...will see when they pay it and if another one comes up again.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

I made my challenges last Sunday. My bonus dough was available for instant pay the next day, Monday. So cool AR isn’t a factor now!


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

I had 4 more rides to go last night to get a $17 bonus after doing a Black XL ride. Had I been in a more busy area with lots of nearby shorties I might have dropped down to regular Lyft to complete it quickly . As it was I was the area went dead, followed later by several pink requests over 10 min away. Would’ve probably taken at least 2 hours to complete and was not willing to stay out late to do pink rides in a Black car for an extra $17.


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

InCredit said:


> My weekly ride challenge was 37 ($50) and 47 ($81), first one ever...will see when they pay it and if another one comes up again.


What determines the amounts paid out of the Weekly Ride Challenge? I've seen different amount. Are they area-specific or driver-specific?

For example, my email yesterday states my bonuses are 24 rides for $33 or 34 rides for $59.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

Steve_TX said:


> What determines the bon amount
> 
> What determines the amounts paid out of the Weekly Ride Challenge. I've seen different amount. Are they area-specific or driver-specific?
> 
> For example, my email yesterday states my bonuses are 24 rides for $33 or 34 rides for $59.


It's driver specific and based on your history


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

hulksmash said:


> The best strategy is to not chase the bonus at all. Just continue with your normal profitable driving pattern that makes you money. However you can make it work for you.
> 
> The bonus is only really a bonus if it doesn't significantly alter your driving pattern. Based on what others have posted, they only average $1 to $1.50 per ride, which is less than Lyfts booking fee. If you are purposefully looking for minimum $2 rides just to chase the bonus, or taking unwanted long base rides, then the bonus only partially replaces income you are losing by sticking to your normal profitable routine, such as staging for long rides and/or PT rides. For dual drivers, if you are in an area where Uber is surging higher than Lyft, the Uber ride should take precedence, since will be worth more than the $1.50 per ride Lyft offers you.
> 
> ...


-------

????????????? Personally, I think you are  over thinking the entire issue.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

KK2929 said:


> -------
> 
> ????????????? Personally, I think you are over thinking the entire issue.


Really how? All I'm suggesting is to not let the bonus control your driving habits, which is what it does to most drivers. They're designed to get you to take money losing rides for an extra $1 a ride.


----------



## Hitchhiker (Mar 6, 2018)

Steve_TX said:


> What determines the amounts paid out of the Weekly Ride Challenge? I've seen different amount. Are they area-specific or driver-specific?
> 
> For example, my email yesterday states my bonuses are 24 rides for $33 or 34 rides for $59.


I think area & driver history are both factors. Lyft can't give you an unattainable ride challenge if your area is not busy.

My ride challenge varies slightly weekly. This week is $86 for 72 rides, or $127 for 83 rides. I always complete the lowest bonus by Saturday. Depending if my college football/NFL bets win or lose, determines if I complete the extra 11 rides on Sunday for the higher bonus.


----------

